
Stay Away: Ban Second Homes? (2016) - nickstefan12
https://www.economist.com/leaders/2016/05/12/stay-away
======
nickstefan12
> Everywhere else, the best policy is to increase supply. As long as homes are
> scarce, only those with deep pockets will be able to afford them.

I've changed my mind on this: I think as long as there are people with deep
pockets, anywhere desirable will be expensive regardless of supply. Like when
dieting, "you can't out exercise the fork", you can't out build the wealthy.

The housing crisis is a wealth inequality problem. Trying to build out of it
destroys the character of cities and their access to nature and for what? To
appease the always too deep pockets of people buying up multiple houses...

